

140 character abuse - DMCA takedown applied to tweets - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/dmca-abuse-extends-to-twitter-posts.ars

======
rhl
This is so non-sensical it makes my brain hurt. How on earth do they not think
that this would explode out of control if they started contacting individuals
directly?

